# VBM single boiler issues



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I've had this little machine for a couple of years now and have had no issues. However I lowered the pressure and ever since it takes ages to raise the temperature to produce steam. I now have to wait about 3 minutes as opposed to 1. Do I raise the pressure back up from it's current 8 bar?

I also think the brew temperature has become hotter. I don't think this is related to the pressure but I could be wrong. I am using loads of water to cool it before each shot.

I bought the machine from a forum member and both him and I have only run Ashbeck through it.

I would like an expert to look at it ideally but would like to understand the issues.

Is there anywhere I can take the machine in Gloucestershire for a service??

Any advice gratefully received. Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

8 bar is the pressure of the brew group (i.e. what forces water through the puck)

The pressure of the boiler is what sets steam pressure and temperature of the boiler, it will typically be 0.6-1.5 bar.

Edit: Which VBM are we talking about here? If its single boiler dual use then its a bit different. 8 bar is still the brew pressure however and wont affect steam.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Having just checked the brew pressure is now at 9 bar and when idle the machine is at 2.1 bar according to the gauge. Maybe relevant i have a slight leak on te reinforced 8mm flexipipe which i shall endeavour to replace. it is a small leak and is in the centre of the tube not at a fitting.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What is the exact model of the machine?

A vibe pump doesn't really need any pressure at the water input to operate correctly, so a small leak shouldn't matter too much.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I think the issue is sorted now thankfully. Many thanks to Dylan and Frank who I spoke with on the phone. The pressurestat has now been adjusted and it's as though I have a new machine. Once again a big thanks for being so helpful. I can get a bit neurotic when the caffeine supply goes wonky and now harmony has been restored


----------

